# Water Drinkers



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have surplus to requirements automatic water drinking nozzles suitable for rabbits. These fit onto 8mm inside diameter hose.
Price of these I am asking £12 per 15 plus p+p or will swap 1 for 1 for ball bearing drinkong nozzles

Mice drinking bottle classic type 75ml in boxes of 15 brand new £12 plus p+p
150ml classic water bottles box of 15 brand new £12 plus p+p

both the above equate to just 0.80p each plus p+p


----------

